# what size powder load



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a 50 cal rossi muzzeloader. I shoot 300 grain hornady lock n load speed sabot. I use hodgdon triple seven pellets 150 grain. My muzzleloader use a 209 shot gun primmer. Is this to much powder or just right. I would like to start using my muzzleloader for shot gun season. I seem to get alot of shots at 150-200 yd range at standing deer. But don't take them because there out of range for my shotgun. Thats why I want to use my muzzleloader.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Essentially, range work at those longer distances will tell you what load to use in your gun. My suggestion is to try different bullet/sabot combinations and start with loose 777. Hopefully, someone with a Rossi can chime in with what works in their gun.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i also shoot the hornaday speed sabots...awsome load for my cva firebolt...after alot of target practice of various loads and bullet weights i found the 250 gr bullet and 100 gr(2 pellets) works the best...NO problem at 150-175 yrds...when using 3 pellets i could not get consistant groupings...


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

why do you suggest lose 777 dogirl


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

This is from the Rossi Manual.

1. This muzzleloading rifle is designed to utilize only Pyrodex 50
grain pellets, Barnes 250 or 300 grain solid copper hollow point
sabot projectiles and 209 shotgun primers. The maximum load is
three (3) 50 grain Pyrodex pellets. The recommended load is two
(2) 50 grain Pyrodex pellets. Use of any other black powder
equivalent or projectiles is dangerous and may result in accidental
death or serious injury. Use only new, good condition primers. DO
NOT USE SMOKELESS POWDERS IN THIS GUN. Use of old or
damaged primers or the use of smokeless powder in this
muzzleloading rifle can result in death or serious injury.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder red nek. I've read the manual several times. I was just woundering why dogirl suggest the lose powder. Do you have a rossi rednek. If so what do you shoot.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i have a rossi and i shoot 100 grains of tripple seven powder and 295 grain power belt bullets.i have shot it with 150 grains but the accuracy really goes down hill not consitant at all.100 grain i can cut holes at 100 yds.with a scope that is.this is what works for me


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

We use ours a lot in shotgun season. Last day of muzzleloader we killed one at 218 yards. Shooting 150 grains makes them like a rifle.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

street guy said:


> Thanks for the reminder red nek. I've read the manual several times. I was just woundering why dogirl suggest the lose powder. Do you have a rossi rednek. If so what do you shoot.


Streetguy: I suggested loose triple 7 because you can titrate your charge until you find a "sweetspot" which produces the tightest group. For example, you start with 90 grains of triple 7ffg. You produce decent 1.5" groups but you'd like to tighten that group up. Working in 5 grain increments, you increase the powder charge until accuracy starts to fall off or reach max amount of powder allowed.
BUT-Rednek just posted Rossi's instruction manual. It specifically states to use Pyrodex Pellets. You should do the same. I"m sure Rossi was that specific to protect their own butt's. And, actually, you might do very well with pyro pellets. Many Encore shooters swear by them.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought maybe that was the reason for your suggestion dogirl. I've doing a littal looking on the net and think maybe the extra powder is to much. It just makes more smoke. Maybe bigger is'nt always better.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

150 grains of blackpowder is considered by most manufacturers of muzzleloaders to be a MAGNUM charge and the gun should have that notation somewhere on the barrel. If it doesn't, or isn't specifically allowed in the manufacturer's instruction manual, you are taking a chance of injuring yourself severely or critically. Don't over due it, bigger is not always better when it comes to ML's. Some of the best (older) Knight's recommend 90-100 grains max. for maximum accuracy.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

My CVA Hunterbolt was all over the paper with 150gr and 300gr sabot. Dropped to 100gr and 240gr sabot and really tightened up the groups.

You really need to do some shooting and find out what works best for you.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe bigger is'nt always better


very true.especilly with pwder charges.i'm with the majority.maybe some newer inline(which i have not shot),muzzys will do better with hotter loads,but generally they will do best with moderate loads.it can vary depending on gun,bullet type/weight,but i would say 150 grains is too hot for most guns to achieve the best accuracy,which is more important than energy/power.start at the low end and work up till you find the bullet/powder combo that works best in your gun.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for all the advice. This summer I'll have to do some range work.


----------

